# New Dayton Paylake open



## Salmonid

Not that I ever paylake, but thought I would stop in and get some info for those out there that do. Lake Irwin just opened about 10 days ago, located on Olive Road just south of Trotwood by the old flea market area. ( you can see it from the Trotwood Rt 49 connector) but the entrance is on Olive Rd.
Its a 7 acre lake/gravel pit, been stocked with bass, cats, crappies and bluegills 3 years ago and now gets stocked with farm raised channels every Friday from 1-3 PM. Cost is $12 durring the week (7:00 am to dark) and for 12 hrs on the weekends, open 24 hrs from Friday at 7:00 am to Sunday at Dark . 
Owner said the lake is 15 feet deep, has some shelters but waiting on city of Dayton to allow permits to put roofs on, also have grills but cant put them in until other permits are handled. Last weekend the locals chewed up the grass real good so better bring a 4x4 if you plan to drive around the lake. There were pics of a 5+ lb bass caught opening weekend and a few 3-5 lb channels. He said there are asome flatheads that have been caught locally and put in over the years but that all they are putting in are channels and blues. They have some tackle, live bait but no fish, only worms, gizzards, shrimp etc. No alcohol allowed on site and there is a 8 fish limit, any size

If anyone checks it out, let us know how you do,

Salmonid


----------



## HuberCatman

There is one in Huber Heights as well. It is on taylorsville between Brandt and Old Troy Pike. I haven't fished there yet but it used to be a private pond. Someone bought it and they haven't advertised it except for a sign in the front yard. Its mainly a family just making some money off the body of water. From my understanding they don't sell any bait or anything but it is less than $10 and it has most major fish in there. I'm thinking of fishing it this weekend, if I do I'll keep everyone in the loop.


----------



## hungup

HuberCatman said:


> There is one in Huber Heights as well. It is on taylorsville between Brandt and Old Troy Pike. I haven't fished there yet but it used to be a private pond. Someone bought it and they haven't advertised it except for a sign in the front yard. Its mainly a family just making some money off the body of water. From my understanding they don't sell any bait or anything but it is less than $10 and it has most major fish in there. I'm thinking of fishing it this weekend, if I do I'll keep everyone in the loop.


Catman-Are u referring to the duckpond? That is a paylake now?


----------



## Tennessee

never pay to fish


----------



## grizzly70

i'm a member at the duck pond, and i have yet to catch anything great. i've done ok with bass and channels, but never caught much of anything else. i have also never seen many people catch much there. i will not be renewing my membership at the end of this month. $150 for a year, and i could have done better at carriage hill for free.


----------



## Crappie_Ringer

my buddy said he caught some fish at those duck ponds.......but hes good at fish stories


----------



## Flathead King 06

Tennessee said:


> never pay to fish


you pay $19 a year to fish in the state of Ohio...


----------



## HuberCatman

I can't vouch if it is a pay lake. But I called the number on the sign in the front of the house and he said to just knock on the door and pay the man or to put the money in a box they have if no one is home. 

Not sure if it is the duck pond or not. It is the pond behind a big red house that basically sits on the corner of harshmanville and taylorsville.


And speaking of carriage hill. What is a good lure to use there? I've tried spinners, jigs, & carolina/texas rigs. I've fished near the pier, the rockwall, & the back of the main pond. I've been told about a smaller pond further back but I've been hesitant since it sounds like the pool on the top of the school trick. The problem I have with Carriage Hill is that it is so mossy. How do you fish a mossy body of water like that?


----------



## grabrick

Yeah, Carriage Hill does get a little mossy. Last year during the summer I would throw a weightless plastic worm on a 2/0 or 4/0 hook and just let it sink behind a grass mat with a few twitches here and there. That seemed to be pretty productive. Another option at Carriage Hill is at dusk to throw small baits just a few feet parallel to the rock wall. Overall if you get irritated fishing for bass out there just take a fly rod and slaughter the bluegill


----------



## Tennessee

Flathead King 06 said:


> you pay $19 a year to fish in the state of Ohio...


thats a given you know what I meant


----------



## grizzly70

i've never done to well in the back pond (it's real), but in the main pond weightless plastics and jerk baits when the weeds are not fully developed. when it gets real mossy try frogs and other topwater on the grass mats.


----------



## WalIkng

The back pond at carriage hill can be very productive for bluegill. I ice fished it earlier this year and did well on the gills and a few crappie.


----------



## duckpondcats

grizzly70 said:


> i'm a member at the duck pond, and i have yet to catch anything great. i've done ok with bass and channels, but never caught much of anything else. i have also never seen many people catch much there. i will not be renewing my membership at the end of this month. $150 for a year, and i could have done better at carriage hill for free.


i have caught many good fish there im a member to. i catch bluegill then go in the coner on the opposite side and catch the many cats theres a 49 pound one over there. im the kid that is always there with my freinds:B :B :B :B :B :B :B


----------



## iteech

Same place. I was a member there last year. It's an OK place to fish; I never caught a lot or anything big, but it is so nice to just go there and sit under the shade trees. I joined it mostly for the grandsons, and they LOVED it. It is definitely a good place for kids--lots of great places to run and explore. The owner and his wife are super-friendly and helpful; they let the boys take a boat out by themselves and paddle all over the lake--it was so cool, they were in heaven (they were both 10). We also camped out there overnight once, we brought all our own stuff but it was so fun for the kids. There's a couple firepits, and the owners will pretty much let you do anything as long as it is not dangerous. There's also horses on the land, and if your kids like them, she will tell them all about the horses and let them pet and feed them. It's a kid's paradise, really--just really primitive. I HAVE heard (and seen) of people that catch some fairly good-size fish, it just didn't happen for me. You definitely have to know the "secrets". The kids did catch some nice 'gills. We did not join again this year 'cause we've got another place (private lake owned by a friend). But if you've got kids, I do reccommend it!


----------



## Cf hunter Dayton Ohio

Im new on here Bt I seen a few ques comments obout lake Irwin in trout wood I never fished it wen it was open it's been closed but is reopening next summer I've fished it sinse it has been closed and caught sum real nice shovels biggest bn 58 lbs no blues tho n sum real nice channels


----------



## Salmonid

Lake Irwin was closed down because the cost of fish outweighed the income coming in so I doubt anyone else buying the place would do any better which is fine with me, his bait prices were too high and not of good quality. I never fished the lakes since Im anti-paylake but went to buy minnows and such a few times and he never had anything I needed when i went. I was there always talking to the owner and it was funny, every time I went there he told me he got his fish from a different place, Lake Erie one time, Canada another, Wisconsin, Ohio River, and arkansas, ha ha. I know towards the end he was telling folks he stocked on a certain day and folks were there were like, Ummmm, nope, I was here all that day, pretty typical of a failing business. I had heard that the City of Dayton owned it and he was leasing it and they were now the official owners again from a buddy who was interested in buying it for himself. Whats the story from your end?? I know I had seen many atv folks fishing it all the time after it was closed and the police out there a few times this summer. I live right around the corner and cross by there a few times a day.

Whats the new owners story?

Salmonid


----------



## Cf hunter Dayton Ohio

The story I got was it was same owner new management it's one of the owners friends managing it now n he don't knw wat he's doin he told me so I was caught sneakin n it was my first time there I didn't knw it was closed I seen the signs n went to check out lake I don't pay lake much either Bt I'm new to Dayton and don't knw me good shovel head spots yet


----------



## Cf hunter Dayton Ohio

Any suggestions? How about good trout fishing n Dayton?


----------



## 9Left

Tennessee said:


> thats a given you know what I meant


Agreed, you do pay $19 a year to fish ohio, why on earth would you pay more to sit at a stocked lake, paylakes should be reserved for the handicapped and children under 10


----------



## jiginbrian

I used to pay lake, but I got tired of paying money at rainbow to sit out there and not catch much, I can do that anywhere. Now I just need to find people willing to fish in the river

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

